# Suggestion for Bibleworks 9...



## SolaScriptura (Jul 30, 2009)

Ok, I know this isn't the Bibleworks suggestion site.

BUT...

I'm hoping that if I can talk enough people into pestering them... then maybe they'll do it!


I think it would be great if they would make Calvin's commentaries a module that could be purchased and added in. 

At the very least, they should add Gill.


IF you're so inclined, please send them an email!

Thanks!


----------



## rbcbob (Jul 30, 2009)

SolaScriptura said:


> Ok, I know this isn't the Bibleworks suggestion site.
> 
> BUT...
> 
> ...



Unless their policy has changed they aren't much interested in adding commentaries and theologies because their focus is on exegetical tools. They only included Matthew Henry a few years ago because it was so inexpensive.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jul 30, 2009)

I know... but the point remains that they _DID_ decide to include Matthew Henry. I'd much rather see Calvin or even Gill than Matthew Henry. And like I said, I'd be happy if they made it an unlockable module.


----------



## rbcbob (Jul 30, 2009)

SolaScriptura said:


> I know... but the point remains that they _DID_ decide to include Matthew Henry. I'd much rather see Calvin or even Gill than Matthew Henry. And like I said, I'd be happy if they made it an unlockable module.



Yes, I'd be all for it if it did not add to the cost! Not that I can afford to upgrade anyway; still using Bible Works 6.


----------



## Bookmeister (Jul 30, 2009)

You could go with Logos, which has all those and sooo many more. Plus the syntax searching capabilities make it a better exegetical tool than Bibleworks. Logos with the next version, which also upgrades for free as opposed to Bibleworks charging, will be by far the best game in town. 

Just my two cents.


----------



## rbcbob (Jul 30, 2009)

Bookmeister said:


> You could go with Logos, which has all those and sooo many more. Plus the syntax searching capabilities make it a better exegetical tool than Bibleworks. Logos with the next version, which also upgrades for free as opposed to Bibleworks charging, will be by far the best game in town.
> 
> Just my two cents.



$$ How much for the initial layout? $$


----------



## Casey (Jul 30, 2009)

Calvin's commentaries are in the public domain. You could make your own "translation" of the commentaries (by copy and pasting) and even export it for people to download for free, just like how the Westminster Standards are already incorporated in BW. You could put any public domain works into BW and share it with others. Perhaps there already is someone who had done this with Calvin's commentaries . . . INDEED, it looks like it's available right HERE.

-----Added 7/30/2009 at 08:18:17 EST-----

Both his Commentaries *and* Institutes are available for download at this link:

The BibleWorks Blog Blog Archive Calvin’s Big Day

Time to see if I can get these (and KD) working in my BW6.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jul 30, 2009)

Casey is absolutely correct. I have been using the Calvin module (and some Augustine) since BW7.


----------



## Casey (Jul 30, 2009)

Here are the installation instructions (assuming BW7): The BibleWorks Blog Installing User-Created Versions

And there's a LOT more available for download here: The BibleWorks Blog Modules

I'm not sure Logos allows users to create their own modules. BWs does. Don't spend $ when you don't have to.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jul 30, 2009)

Logos does as well. There is a whole PBB (Personal Book Builder Community). It is WAY bigger than BW's.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jul 30, 2009)

Oh man...

How on earth could I have been oblivious to these available modules all this time???


----------



## rbcbob (Jul 30, 2009)

SolaScriptura said:


> Oh man...
> 
> How on earth could I have been oblivious to these available modules all this time???



Me too!


----------



## Bookmeister (Jul 31, 2009)

CaseyBessette said:


> Here are the installation instructions (assuming BW7): The BibleWorks Blog Installing User-Created Versions
> 
> And there's a LOT more available for download here: The BibleWorks Blog Modules
> 
> I'm not sure Logos allows users to create their own modules. BWs does. Don't spend $ when you don't have to.



Logos has over 1000 free resources, the majority reformed, at this site Truth is Still Truth | Even if You Don't Believe it Including Calvin's commentary AND Gill and so many others.

-----Added 7/31/2009 at 03:33:13 EST-----



rbcbob said:


> Bookmeister said:
> 
> 
> > You could go with Logos, which has all those and sooo many more. Plus the syntax searching capabilities make it a better exegetical tool than Bibleworks. Logos with the next version, which also upgrades for free as opposed to Bibleworks charging, will be by far the best game in town.
> ...



You can get the Original Language Library for about $300 or the Scholars Library for around $475


----------

